# Skidkings vbc january 1st 2014 ride pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are a few pics from the SKIDKINGS VBC NEW YEARS DAY RIDE .Foggy ,42 or so degrees, 61 riders ,hot buttered rums ...Awesome day! First ride of the 1937 Colson Vogue...My wife Sharon said " rides very nice"....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2014)

*A few more pics*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2014)

*And a few more*


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2014)

That looks like an outstanding way to kick off the new year.
 Great looking bunch of bikes and riders.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny. I looked straight past that Aerocycle trying to discern whether the Bus was a 68 or 69! Nice bikes too!!! Looks like you folks had a lot of fun. I need to organize a ride in Bloomington. Probably a lot of Hipster Fixed gears will show up, but that's ok as long as they don't try any of that critical mass crap in the middle of busy intersections!


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 4, 2014)

*WA state??*

Was this in western washington? I would have loved to have seen this!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 4, 2014)

*Skidkings january 1st*



Rrogers1992 said:


> Was this in western Washington? I would have loved to have seen this!!



Yes ....Tacoma,Washington ...Along the waterfront ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 4, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 130209View attachment 130210View attachment 130211View attachment 130212View attachment 130213View attachment 130214View attachment 130215View attachment 130216




What is the badge on that autocycle?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2014)

*looks like a great time!*

nice bikes also,love the aerocycle.my personal favorite.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 4, 2014)

*Jan 1st*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What is the badge on that autocycle?



Good Morning ,What I can see is a "WORLD DELUXE" badge ...


----------



## frampton (Jan 4, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What is the badge on that autocycle?





           MAURICE J FRANK
           "THE CYCLE MAN"

            WORLD DELUXE 

                 Omaha
                   Neb


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 5, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Yes ....Tacoma,Washington ...Along the waterfront ....




Oooooh man I definitely need to meet some people in my area I'm less than 20
Mins from there!!


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 5, 2014)

*club rides*

Just send gary the president who started this post a message with your email and he can put you on the ride event email list . We have a ride every month rain , freezing, hail or the rare sunshine......


----------



## fatbike (Jan 5, 2014)

That ride looked fun. And Gary that Vogue turned out great, good job!


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2014)

Great turn-out and great bikes. Looks a little cold but still looks like fun!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 5, 2014)

*ride*



fatbike said:


> That ride looked fun. And Gary that Vogue turned out great, good job!




Thanks! Rides are always a blast....


----------

